# Takemitsu to.....Goldsmith?



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

So I've been investigating Takemitsu (brilliant btw) and had just finished listening to some of his Piano works on YouTube, they finished and without knowing why I decided to listen to Jerry Goldsmith's Planet of the Apes soundtrack. I've always loved it but listening to it after Takemitsu was something of a revelation (context perhaps?); it's a stone cold atonal masterpiece. I would recommend anyone interested to give it a whirl.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I have been a long time fan of Goldsmith. The Planet of the Apes soundtrack might have been inspired by Varese's Deserts (I do not know if it actually was, it just sounds similar to me)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Takemitsu was himself a composer of excellent film music, although I guess this is more art film than Planet of the Apes is.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Takemitsu was himself a composer of excellent film music, although I guess this is more art film than Planet of the Apes is.
> 
> View attachment 130564


last year I watched the Woman in the Dunes movie (a high-art Japanese masterpiece) and was immediately captivated by the score. Only then did I find out that it was by Takemitsu


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Didn't know about Planet of the Apes, so I'll be giving that a listen. And I've been meaning to watch Woman in the Dunes for years.


----------

